# If you had no end of money, what would you buy in Fantasy?



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

I would get the 2 WARHAMMER FIRE DRAGON from forgeworld, and then I would get about 20 DRAGONs, and create a dragon high elf army


----------



## LVix (Oct 18, 2008)

Ohhh... conversion madness would ensue:

theres my 'alternative' themed WoC army - bringing out the themes of the gods that get over-looked. (Still a possible GD entry in maybe a few years with a chaos lord of Khorne)

full BoC army in glorious black... with lots of minotaurs!!!

VC army - undead high elves :biggrin:

Too many converted monsters to count!

I can dream... *sigh*


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Just for the big stuff, chaos warriors with the forge world Chaos Great Dragon and Chaos War Mammoth. those models are just sooooo sweet.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

I would just give in to temptation and buy every model I have looked at and said "ooh pretty", then there would be a few months of sorting the thousands of models, then I would have to hire some helper pixies to paint and assemble them (either that or they would never see any paint knowing my painting rate).

More realistically, I would buy a few 1000 point armies, gift them to people and thus end up with more opponents


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

i think it would be more terrain than anything i mean the fantasy terrain is cool i'd love to build a huge fortress with a town inside


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

I would probably buy the terrain sets and all the nice units for my armies that I could never afford.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

I would buy loads of forgeworl fantasty terrain


----------



## Amra_the_lion (May 26, 2008)

i just wish i could get enough funding together for some plain old VC skeletons and grave guard. that would be enough for me. Also a high elf dragon so I can spend some real time to convert it to a zombie dragon


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Terrain, definately. War Mammoth or 5, with the forces of Archaon leading them.


----------



## Drax (Sep 19, 2007)

a mahoosive Skaven army and someone to paint it!

i'd get all my other existing armies assembled/converted/painted up to 10,000 points each

plus a range of custom built boards (lets not be greedy, say 2 themed boards per race?)

...and a stonking great house purely just to put it all in!

you did say no end of money, right?


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

if I had no end of money do you really think I'd buy more toys?

Off to Japan, buy a house, learn to speak, live happy


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

I would end up buying full armies (probably going to around 10,000 points) of most races, but end up failing to paint them and not being willing to let someone else paint them.

As it is I've got enough money to buy faster than I paint, so this scenario wouldn't actually benefit me much.


----------



## newt_e (Jan 1, 2008)

I've too much to paint as it is (WH and 40K). I think I'd go far a larger room where I could put up some 6x4 tables with some scenery on (that I might have to buy).

And some of the nice stuff from FW - probably the Chaos War Mammoth and some giant Spined Chaos Beasts. I also like the coaching inn as well.

[Oh, and someone to deal with the people still setting off fireworks when my kids are trying to sleep.]


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

If i had loadsa cash i would open my own gaming store, have staff do all the running the shop stuff, then paint game and play golf every day.


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

i would buy heaps of models (and let them sit in my room, till i forget i had them) and open up gaming stores so there are more around so lazy people (like myself) won't have to travel as far to play a game of warhammer, oh and i would buy a tau manta just to piss off a friend:biggrin:


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Well probably have most of the armies at a decent size all painted and converted by top quality paintrs no matter the cost. I like doing them myself, but if I could afford it why not have a load painted above and beyond my standard, and more importantly giving me more time to play.


----------



## Tiberius (Dec 15, 2007)

A private jet, so I could fly over to the UK and challenge you guys that live there, to a game every weeekend. Also a FW Bloodthirster just cause.


----------



## Beaky (Dec 15, 2006)

A big house to put it all in, a private jet to travel wound the world playing warhammer in, lots and lots of models, buy out the 'eavy metal team and other top-class painters, have them paint my models and then buy a games workshop store to play games in, and then I would give away a lot of models so I can have opponents, and then I will bribe every government in the world to come under my cause, and achieve my ultimate dream of ruling the world!... A man can dream, can't he?


----------



## n3wl1fe (Oct 15, 2008)

I'd probably buy

WoC- 5,000 points
BoC- 5,000 points


and make a terrain board for my army


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

I'd buy a new house just so I had enough space. Also I agree with _Railguns Are Fun_, World Domination by minature wargaming, very original.


----------



## Aryx (Nov 6, 2008)

A BIG ass warehouse, a whole bunch of gaming table and a keg:drinks:. Invite everyone I know, and hell some I don't, and enjoy this dorky hobby of ours!! I would also find and buy that Hero Quest game to get a few more of those old school, stupid looking Chaos Warriors... I think they are rad.


----------



## Lone_Ranger882 (Nov 11, 2008)

i would buy everything in warhammer fantasy 20x and then i'd buy gamesworkshop and white dwarf magazine and then i'd make them paint my models


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

I will make white dwarf have propper battles for there battle reports, as they are so fixed at the moment like the last one, dwarf vs choas warriors. The dwarf army was so crap


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

Tons and tons of Dragon Princes, and even more White Lions.
...and some spearelves lol


----------



## Tau2007 (Jan 25, 2008)

Stormvermin and Ironbreakers. Lots and lots of both!

:victory:


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I'd make a point of having a better gaming facility than what we've got before I even messed with getting more stuff for myself. It's sort of pointless to have a great army if you can never play with it. 

While I'm very much capable of painting miniatures (check, ego, check...) I'm pretty terrible at terrain making. I can do buildings, but that's about it. So, I'd hire someone who's good at making terrain to make fully sculpted tables-- things more impressive than GW's new Realm of Battle boards, to be sure. I'd want the game room to be stocked with a mixture of sturdy non-fixed terrain of varying types-- I'd want a desert board, a city board, a forest/jungle board, a sort of "wet" board--marshland or river delta type thing; a lava/chaos wastes board, and a snow board. That'd supply enough variety that games wouldn't be fought over the same terrain constantly, and simultaneously provide enough tables that people could play whatever.

I'd also make a point of making sure the game room was nearby, but seperate both physically and by association, of the game store. 

Once a good venue was set up, I'd then concern myself with building armies. Yes, plural, armies. I'd want to build a large Empire army-- but the price of Empire State Troops has always stopped me-- 20 for 10 cheap guys is tough to swallow--the setups I'd want to run would cost around 600 bucks for the army at 2250, and I'd want to go beyond the 2250 mark. I'd want to expand my Chaos army to encompass all three types of army and have a proper Chaos horde-- so that it could be played as a unified whole in a Legendary Battles game, or be played independently as either a Beastmen, Daemons, or Mortal army. Then, I'd get my Orcs straightened out-- I don't need a lot for them, but the things I need are pricey. Finally, I'd get squared away with the High Elves. I love the models, but the play style really isn't me. I'd get a decent-sized regiment of every kind of unit, a mix of characters, and leave it at that. They make excellent display pieces and D&D models.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

As I have din away for a while, with my stupid computer. I am just re acting my threads, I think if I had lots of money, I would create my own range of fantastic Fantasy Forge World models. By employing the best and making the best


----------



## Inquisitor Aurelius (Jun 9, 2008)

I'd buy a controlling interest in GW, appoint myself chairman of the board, and order them to work on Chaos Dwarfs!

Oh, and increase the pool of sculptors, so as to facilitate a somewhat advanced model release schedule (plastic Witch Elves, where art thou?).

And smack 'em over the head for ruining the design of Daemonettes .


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

I would buy every model Forgeworld made/make... While I'm waiting for them to make them and send them to me, I'd finally start the WoC army, a Dark Elves Army and keep on adding to my Daemon army... I'd make it that I could field 5k of each God... Then I'd buy a house to put all of it in a nicely made war room with full on battle boards made by the finest terrain builders caus I hate making that crap!!


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

Chaos Mammoth, Chaos Dragon, Alot of Warriors of chaos stuff then to be different a whole 4000pts worth of Vampire counts


----------



## Pronoun (May 27, 2008)

I would buy a solid gold Vampire Counts army. 90 dollars for Blood Knights would finally be worth it!

Then I'd probably make a ton of boards, learn how to run a business, and start my own miniatures store.


----------



## Mutants_ho! (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh...what wouldn't I do...

1) Using my new "Buy stuff" super power I would buyout Games workshop
2) As the new Slavelord of Games Workshop I would set my minions to work remaking the Chaos Dwarfs and DoW army books.
3) After they had done #2 I would have all Dwarf army books recalled and have them reprinted as Dwarves (or Chaos Dwarves), as that is the true beardy way (And at GW's own expense no less, oh god!)
4) Next on my list I would hire my own "Secret Service" as most of GW will want to kill me by this point.
5) I will set WD straight and fire all who oppose me
6) ALL models will be remade in plastic (and there would be no future metals)
7) Using the power "Buy stuff" i would then buy a very fancy house in Sweden where I could live out the rest of my days.
8) I will build a Swedish battle bunker, close to my home.
9) I would then buy every single model I had ever saw and desired, incorporating them into a single army which I will also have a specific army book made for "The Bosses Army". This will include rules for every unit in the game, and will be generaly kick ass/a troll army for use against whiny bitches. (Only for my use, of course) 

10) Then whatever my little heart desires :good:


----------



## Dannyfave (Feb 4, 2009)

I would double my Kislev army so as I would have 88 winged lancers 86 kossars and 60 something ungols.... What I have now was very hard to get but had I unlimmited funds it would get rediculous....


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

A walk in closet for all my new modles.


----------

